# A+ Case Twin Engine / XCLIO A380



## Darksaber (Sep 22, 2006)

If we could describe the XLCIO A380 which is identical to the A+Case Twin Engine with one word it would be: monstrous. Not because of looks, as it looks incredibly sleek. The case sports two huge 25 cm fans which light up and are a definitely a huge attraction at LAN parties. Big fans don't have to be loud - the included fan controllers allow you to fine tune the fan speed and noise as needed. Even at maximum speed the fan noise of this $110 case is barely audible.

*Show full review*


----------



## bornfree (Sep 25, 2006)

This case don't do nothing for me. Taste is subjective but to me this thing is really UGLY and over-priced. With the fastest CPUs and 15,000 RPM drives I've never had any fan noise or cooling issues even with highly overclocked CPUs. If you like it buy it, but I wouldn't allow something that looks like that in my home or office.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 25, 2006)

That's your opinion, and others love the case. Too bad you don't like it...great case. You should just go for a cheap case then if you are looking for something in your office, this is a gaming case, which obviously you don't do.


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2006)

this one will surely take off the ground  , i think it should have a 25cm fan on the back instead of the side, for better airflow


----------



## Agility (Sep 25, 2006)

And it has no top fans right? And bornfree dont judge a book by its cover. Though you might not like it does not open doors for you to insult others about thier point of view. This forum is not for people to judge others on thier personal view and i think it would suck if others were saying about you. Taste of your own medicine.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 25, 2006)

Was that to me? Agility? Or to the other?


----------



## Judas (Sep 25, 2006)

Huge fan on the thing .. looks like one of those Aero cases


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, it does. But I think it has a bigger fan, not sure though.  I wish I had that case.


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Was that to me? Agility? Or to the other?



i think it was to bornfree


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 26, 2006)

> ATX, Extended ATX, MP Dual CPU



Does this mean it has the holes to mount Nocona/S771 coolers? Can't see it on any pic.


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 26, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Does this mean it has the holes to mount Nocona/S771 coolers? Can't see it on any pic.



well I actually do not know. I got the info from the maxpoint website. My guess it will not work with server boards, but will support other "standard" form factors like mATX as well...

cheers
DS


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 26, 2006)

Does it have 2 sets of 4 holes in the chassis? You should notice them in like 1 sec when you look at the case.


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 26, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Does it have 2 sets of 4 holes in the chassis? You should notice them in like 1 sec when you look at the case.



Actualy no...you would not notice something like that in one second, simply because i never used a server board, do not know that Skt 771 needs those. Why would I look for something that I do not know exists? Why would I look for such server specific thing on a case like this? If I were to review a server case (like Enermax Viper...) I would "smarten myself up" before doing a review to see what a server board needs.

But I will take a look and let you know.

cheers
DS


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 26, 2006)

so...actualy I just googled pictured the case as it has a lot of holes and I would not know which specific ones you are looking for.
http://img.techpowerup.org/060926/casebig.jpg

cheers
DS


----------



## magibeg (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats such a sweet case. I think its moved up quite a few levels on which case i'm going to use for my next comp build (already saving the money.... going to wait and see how the whole dx10 and ddr3 as well as the new amd chips turn out). Airflow is definately going to be extreme on that case.


edit- i cant seem to find any store that actually has that case


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks cool and quick... but it would overwhelm my room. I prefere more subtle cases.


----------



## Protius (Sep 26, 2006)

looks like a jet or somethin to me, like i'd be afraid of it taking off, i'd rather get something more simple & not and not as 'flashy'


----------



## RickyG512 (Sep 27, 2006)

would be nice is there was some temperatures in the review maybe comparing the same components in another case or something like that


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 27, 2006)

Darksaber said:


> so...actualy I just googled pictured the case as it has a lot of holes and I would not know which specific ones you are looking for.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/060926/casebig.jpg
> 
> cheers
> DS



They would be easy to notice if that case didn't have so many holes  

I do think they're there, see screeny.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nocona board
Just look around the CPU sockets, compare to the holes I circled.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2006)

huge fan on the front,blocked by no holes in the front panel and the hard disc caddy that has small holes in it and even worse airflow full of drives.

there should be a LARGE hole behind that fan to make use of the airflow its producing.


----------



## killatia (Sep 28, 2006)

im gonna get the XCLIO A380, which like you said in the review is the same case, and see if there is and difference between this and my other case temperature wise.


----------



## Agility (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone replied my question? =( It only has fan at the back/side and front? What about the top?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2006)

i dont like it,look at this pic,were are the holes for the airflow from the front fan?


----------



## killatia (Sep 29, 2006)

finally got, and the air flow is nice, but the front fan is hitting something so it makes a lot of noise. i unplugged the front fan so i don;t have to deal with the nose, but still the airflow is nice.


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i dont like it,look at this pic,were are the holes for the airflow from the front fan?



that thing is   the airflow
my aeroengine 140mm fan has nothing on front or rear of it, so i can have the max cooling of it


----------



## Sky (Dec 31, 2006)

will i be able to pop the front open so i can slip in a piece of filter material?


----------



## Kazan (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone know what the max clearance from a motherboard to the side fan is?  I would like to pair this case with one of the new Zalman 9700's, but it is 142mm high.  I have heard that the side fan obstructs a cooler that is 150mm high, but I have hopes that I might squeak in just under the threshold.  Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Darksaber (Jan 10, 2007)

Kazan said:


> Does anyone know what the max clearance from a motherboard to the side fan is?  I would like to pair this case with one of the new Zalman 9700's, but it is 142mm high.  I have heard that the side fan obstructs a cooler that is 150mm high, but I have hopes that I might squeak in just under the threshold.  Can anyone clarify?



Well that is going to be a tight fit, but it should fit...As it has a 12CM fan in the back. But the side fan is at least 2.5cm deep. tight, very tight...

cheers
DS


----------



## Kazan (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Darksaber, I really appreciate the help!

I think I just might have to be optimistic and try the combo out.  If it doesn't fit, well, I guess I'll also get to try out NewEgg's return & refund policy as well.  Here's hoping ...


----------



## Sky (Jan 13, 2007)

please give some feedback when you do. i also want to see if it fits. thanks.


----------



## a111087 (May 6, 2007)

OMG!!! is it really weight 11.7kg???  how can it be that much?  i would have to drag it on the floor and ask someone to help me to put it on the table.


----------



## Darksaber (May 6, 2007)

a111087 said:


> OMG!!! is it really weight 11.7kg???  how can it be that much?  i would have to drag it on the floor and ask someone to help me to put it on the table.



yea it is made of steel and a full tower. Thus the heavy weight. This is quite normal for big towers which are made of that material.


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2007)

yes there no holes for the air fly thats bad!


----------



## Sky (May 6, 2007)

there are holes for the air flow. i got the case for awhile now. and to answer my own question, yeh i can place a filter in the front ><


----------



## Chewy (May 6, 2007)

Sky said:


> will i be able to pop the front open so i can slip in a piece of filter material?


yep you can unclip the platic latches holding the front panel on to acess the front fan; my case does the same thing. 

  The thing about the blocked airway on a case like this and mine is that its just too cool the hds.. the side fan is what really blows air into the case to cool things down, it blows right onto the mobo and graphics card. I cant complain about airflow with my case it keeps everything cool... especially since I got rid of the stock 1100rpm 120mm fans, and put antec ones in... the stock front fan dident do much.

 On med front fan setting theres a good breeze going over the hd's that I can feel trough the holes on the other end where my mobo sits so its no problem for me... it does restrict airflow a bit, but air still gets in to cool my hd's. (my case has the same front fan and hd cage setup)


----------



## Sky (May 7, 2007)

anyone that has this case ever tried hiding your cables? its quite difficult for me atm. i dont really want to cut holes out.


----------



## djus (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey hello i find this post on some other forum. So i'm wondering is this true. Can anybody who has tthis case verify that. Can you turn of the LED lights and do the fans then work ??

"hi...I have this chase and it's cool..but there si one problem

if we take side 250mm fan as a example...you have two cables...one is molex and the other one is 3pin connector...if you connect only 3pin connector to tke 5/7/12V your computer will NOT start and if you connect only molex connectors LED will shine and fan will just stand still...

what I'm trying to say...it is not posible to turn off the LED..and that is a problem..

maybe somebody know the way to turn off this LED....?"

Another thing is what i'm wondering is there any chance to find out how powerful are this two 25cm fans. Does anyone know what these are rated for? Will there be able to push much air out. Are there any test on the net. Does anybody know ?

And the last thing i won't to know is how loud are the fans ? Is there any video on the net with this case running so you can hear how load are the fans?

Thanks


----------



## Anunnaki (Jun 5, 2007)

djus said:


> Hey hello i find this post on some other forum. So i'm wondering is this true. Can anybody who has tthis case verify that. Can you turn of the LED lights and do the fans then work ??
> 
> "hi...I have this chase and it's cool..but there si one problem
> 
> ...



Yes, I can confirm that. I accidentally left the front fan's LED unplugged and when I tried to turn it on, not only did it short out and turn back off, it fried something on my mobo. I didn't think the unplugged cord had anything to do with it, but now that I read another account of that happening, I don't think it's a coincidence. 

My case was probably just a fluke, but yes, I can confirm that leaving the LED unplugged causes problems, 'cause after my mobo fried, I checked all my cords; everything was plugged in correctly except the front fan's LED. I plugged it back in, and whala, it stayed on, nothing burned, fans were working, etc. Although, I now couldn't get any video.

Although, I'm positive that as long as you leave _everything_ plugged in, you should have no problems.


Another problem with this case, though, is that--for me at least--the first time I turned on the computer, the front fan's guard was stopping the fan from moving. It was scraping along the edges of the inside of the guard. And now, as a result, all my fan's blades' tips are scratched, and some have fragments chipped off--although, that is partly my fault for taking too long to turn it off. They're not noticeable unless you really look at them, though, so it's no big deal. It's a fairly easy fix, though; I just unscrewed the fan, took out the guard, put the fan back in. And, if you wish, you can bend the edges all the way down and stick the guard in the front. It'll stay there like that, but it'll be loose, so if you want it to be firmly on there, you'll need to attach it with something.

All this said, I think it's a fairly decent case. _Lots_ of airflow, plenty of room to work with, and I love the tool-less design. However, if you're not willing to do some minor modding, or have the front LED on, I'd suggest a different case.


----------



## scarslilpyro (Nov 13, 2007)

bornfree said:


> This case don't do nothing for me. Taste is subjective but to me this thing is really UGLY and over-priced. With the fastest CPUs and 15,000 RPM drives I've never had any fan noise or cooling issues even with highly overclocked CPUs. If you like it buy it, but I wouldn't allow something that looks like that in my home or office.



It's a LAN party case, not a home or office case...


----------



## a111087 (Nov 13, 2007)

scarslilpyro said:


> It's a LAN party case, not a home or office case...



Sure... if you are hosting the party, because carrying that thing will not be easy.
but i would take it as a home PC, for looks and cooling


----------



## jjmaia (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi there.

I'm buying a new PC, and i didn't know which case to buy.

I've sow the case in a online shop, i i liked it. I've searched for it, and i sow this review.

I have no more doubt's, this case is for me. A little to big, but besides that, is perfect. It just have one defect. The side fan. Since i'm going to use WC, i would like to see the interior of the box, but if i get the fan out, i'm not going to see it tha same.

I want to thank you for the review.


----------



## HTC (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got this case: FINALLY!!!

One thing though: it doesn't have a speaker? When the PC starts, there's no beep or beeps and i find this disturbing ...

Does anyone know hot to enable the beeps again via the sound card?

It lowered my HDDs temps by a whopping 8º, my motherboard temps by 5º and my CPU temps by 2º: i'm ok with that ...

EDIT

Nevermind about the speaker: there was a small black thingy that was supposed to be attached to where the speaker is but i hadn't seen it. Works now.


----------



## B@!L3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rightio, drunken andry posting is bad, my apologies.  13kg isn't that heavy, my current case weighs 24kg.  And you're right, i'm unlikely to post more than two posts here.  I do still however apologise for junking your forums up with nonsense.
*EDIT*

Oh, and reviews/temp performance?

http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/xclio_A380_super_tower_atx_case/index8.php

And those temps apparently are without them removing that oh so dreaded drive holder bollocks under the hdd bay by those scary 2/4 screws.  Pretty comical, a huge cry about something that takes 2 secs to remove, and you want more airflow dremil/tin snip the hole to make a bigger opening.  Right on with the rear fan tho, get that S flow goin.  

Go aussies, and go Obama.


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2008)

omg, emo raged swearing thread necromanncer, call the mods, quick!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2008)

I cant really see him making a ten post count.We dont need posts like that on tpu really.


----------

